# Meet Jeffrey



## cypsygal (Dec 19, 2009)

I've just been reading Grath's post about Elle and her troublesome spleen.It's made me think about my dogs, I used to have Max, my beloved Dobe as my Avatar. He crossed the bridge in July 13. I couldn't bear to remove his pic, couldn't really think of what else to put there until I completed a massive challenge that made me proud, and posted that. 
Anyway, I couldn't bear life without a dog, and so approached a local rescue to re-home a French Mastiff ( I do like big dogs). BB (husband) put his foot down, as we do a lot of walking, and big heavy dogs are not so good at long distances apparently. Having been accepted by the re-homing charity I looked though their pics and chose Jeffrey - and he's my new avatar. BB wasn't too pleased about that either, as he said he didn't like SBT's. So, I didn't tell him, I just agreed to look after Jeff over the August Bank Holiday in 2013. I hoped that Jeff would win him over, and he has. He even suggested that we take him away in the van this year. We are currently walking the North downs Way in stages, so we did a couple of one nighters with him and he seemed fine. Then we took him to Cropreddy - the ticket includes a dog, so I presumed they were welcome and they were, followed by walking on the Long Mynd and the Malvern Show. In September we went to the Lakes and he did all the walks we did. He's changed our lives in that we actively look for dog friendly places now, so we can take him with us. And, he has a passport - he hasn't gone to France yet, but neither have we since we had him  He is a gem. 

When I read Aldra's posts about the 'Hound from Hell' I am reminded of Max the Dobe. He was a handful, despite lots of training, even achieving the Kennel Club Gold Obediance award!Jeffrey is soooo different. (Doesn't mean I don't miss Max tho).

Dogs are great! They give so much, and we owe them back. 

Apparently Jeff had spent 18months in kennels - there are so many SBT's that need rescuing. They are not the prettiest of dogs, but he is really fantastic with children, happy to play with other dogs, but will ignore them when told to, barks when there's people outside, and most of all loves a cuddle. We do try to avoid the licking, he would lick you face off if you let him. This photo is him sitting on a friends knee at Christmas. What else are knees for?!


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

So glad you were able to have another dog, they can be a marvellous companion.
Excuse the ignorance but what is the abrv. sbt.

cabby


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Congratulations  

May you and Jeff enjoy many miles of walking  

Aldra


----------



## daffodil (Aug 7, 2014)

Meet Jolie

She was a failed hunt dog I got her at just 6 weeks old

she had been tested and failed,

They test them by putting them in a box and firing a shotgun directly overhead, any that show distress are drowned

She was going to be drowned on the day when I rescued her, after a tip off from a hunt member ,who said there was something about her being so beautiful

I managed to persuade them to GIVE her to me, and promptly called her JOLIE which is French for PRETTY, she will be 10 years old in July and she is so different to my previous dog

which was an 8 STONE Doberman who stood 30 ins to the shoulder and not an ounze of fat on him, he lived till he was 12yrs old, but he was never as smart as Jolie

We are lucky to have them share our lives


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

cabby…..staffie methinks.

Lovely post, Cypsygal, so glad to know you've found happiness with another dog and given a good home to a heart in need.

I lost my Westie ,Dusty, in 2012 and was devastated. It took me 2 years to pluck up the courage to have another and, though I will never forget Dusty, I have found love again with Ellie. She is another Westie but totally different to Dusty. She was 5 months old when I found her and she has been with me a year now. Life revolves around her, we love our walks and she travels brilliantly in the MH. I feel very lucky.


----------



## cypsygal (Dec 19, 2009)

Cabby, it stands for Staffordshire Bull Terrier. SBT's tend not have a good reputation as they are often bred as trophy dogs for those kind of young men who want a 'hard' dog alongside them, or bred for dog fighting. It is the single most numerous breed in rescue centre's throughout the UK, and around 25k are euthanised each year. Sadly they are still bred by people who shouldn't have dogs, and are sold on facebook and in pubs to people who also shouldn't have dogs. 

Of course, the reputation is based on ignorance. There were originally known as the 'nanny dog' because they look after children in their 'care'. 

One of the Redwood Rescue (where I got Jeff) staff hosts a Facebook page 'Stanley Ambassador against Ignorance'

I knew nothing about the breed when I got Jeff, his bio said he was good with children, dogs and cats. So I thought that sounds good enough for me. He has turned out to be clean, affectionate, non terratorial, non possessive etc. When we are out in the van he's great, other people come over and express their surprise about how good he is chained up - he sits and watches the comings and goings, doesn't bark at other dogs - which a lot of dogs do.

However he is not perfect, he cannot resist a ball. At Redhill campsite last year I was in the van, and he was tethered with a plastic covered wire, to the tow ring at the front of the van, when I heard a loud bang and the van rocked. Rushing out, I found he had escaped by pulling the D ring out of his leather collar, leaving the tether behind, to go and play ball with some Dutch children just down the row of vans. The father of the children had grabbed his collar before Jeff got to the ball, fortunately, as he can jump to catch it, and then the ball is punctured. He loves the sound of children's voices - when they are playing and goes to investigate. He is actually harmless, but people not used to dogs would be frightened by him approaching their children, even though he just wants to play, and he does burst balls. So we are now extra vigilant on sites and keep him on the lead in the vicinity of playgrounds. He cost us two new Nike footballs last summer. Vigilance is particularly required with the new law concerning dogs.


----------



## cypsygal (Dec 19, 2009)

Here's a link to Stanley the SBT Ambassador's Facebook page. Nice little story posted today

https://www.facebook.com/StanleyAmbassador


----------



## chrisdougie (Apr 1, 2009)

congrats cypsygal--- dogs are great companions - especially with a mo-home-ours have done the west highland way-fife coastal -part off the rob roy way - and loads of other walks ..been to france 3 times - no probs...


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Thanks for that, I am really pleased that you have a new centre to your universe - we all know that dogs achieve that status entirely by their own affectionate attitude and behaviour....

Now Bob, our Border Collie rescue puppy is lovely and is making us walk every day (although he runs about 10 times as far) but we have still to find a way to stop him barking at a very fierce dog that barks back at him from the top of our garden at night....... funnily enough the fierce dog only barks about one quarter of a second after Bob........

Anyone know how to convince him that echoes are not going to harm him?

Dave :lol:


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Good

I'm so glad he isn't perfect Dave 

I don't do perfect  

Disappointed that Cypsysal

Didn't adopt a big soft mut from me

He was on offer to agood home
A very good home who agrees to cook him chicken and brown rice every day

Put up with his hound from hell in the van and garden

In between he is my 7 I/2 stone and a bit more baby  

I'll keep him a bit longer

Not for ever you understand
Aldra


----------



## Sprinta (Sep 15, 2010)

we had a Staffie until he died at 10yo of a brain tumour and was the friendliest, most obedient and lovable dog we've ever had


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Sandra - Bob can never be perfect - we are training him and we are bound to make mistakes (he starts formal training classes in Mid-March).

Shadow is a great big softy for most of the time until he gets into HIS motorhome and then he wants to protect it from all comers......

But his loyalty is without question - he would follow you and Albert anywhere.....

Dave


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Dave

He is a pain in the neck

So ok he conned Leslie 

Soft brown eyes and all that, 

Sorted her out  

Talked and convinced her she needed a dog

If you had asked

You could have just adopted him

Will I never be rid of this dog??  

Aldra


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

So pleased for you. Staffies are just wonderful dogs. I had a Staffie/Greyhound cross and she was just the best dog ever. Playful like a Staffie when I wanted her to but lazy like a Greyhound when I didn't.
I hope you have many happy years together


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

> *Aldra said; * Will I never be rid of this dog?


No, and you could never see him go - he is as much a part of your family as anyone else, your children and grandchildren adore him and he is part of your _persona_ - Shadow is as much a part of you as you are him.....

Simple, however much you may try to kid us (and yourself), you KNOW that is the truth!

Dave


----------

